# Lost dog somewhere in Norfolk or could be anywhere. FOUND



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a large lurcher belonging to a friend's mother. She went missing a few days ago. I should receive a picture soon but for now she is white and tan rough coated. Went walkabout from the Swaffham area of Norfolk. 

There has been an unconfirmed report of a couple picking her up. They may, mistakenly, believe that she is undernourished and needs looking after. She is much loved and desperately missed and there is a reward so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

will be that way tomorrow , wll keep an eye out


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a picture of this dog on doglost.co.uk under lost dogs if anyone wants to see.
Hope they find her soon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank You and bump for the weekend.

The people who possibly picked her up were driving a silver Laguna but their direction of travel is not known yet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is she 2 years old and named Rhona.
If yes she is microchipped and here is a piccy.
copied from doglost.co.uk
Dave p


bump


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

If you look online, there is the addresses of the greyhound rescue and rehoming centres and adopters on there. May be worth having a ring round!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Many thanks DTP and Rainbowchaser. Yes that is her.

The owners and their daughter (a vet) are well on the case. They have circulated all the usual places with posters and visited the local traveller sites 8O 

The story is that her owners had flu and were just bumbling round the farmyard feeding the animals when she disappeared. 

Bobby, the vet, has a fairly good realtionship with the local travelling community as she vets their horses and dogs. They seem to be in the clear.

My worry is that the dog is in lean conditon (as is usual for lurchers) and some well meaning person may think that she needs a good home!

I have said for a while now that it might be a good idea to check the microchip of all dogs entering a vet's surgery to prove ownership. It would solve all the dog stealing and might just help in this case.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Has she been 'done'? Silly question I know, but we have heard of quite a few going missing for breeding, and she is a pretty dog!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bump.

They have posters everywhere and there has been a second report of her being sighted on the road from which she was picked up by a couple in a silver car. It drove towards the Kings Lynn direction but could live absolutely anywhere.

They may be caring for her thinking she was a stray.

Her owners are devastated.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I know no more details at the moment other than that Rhona was found in Lincolnshire. (She wandered away from home in Norfolk). 

Of course her owners are ecstatic :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Will keep you posted if I learn any more.

Pat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wonderful news I bet she was pleased to see her owner's as well.
I bet she is spoilt today :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

That's good news....I love a happy ending  
Lesley


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent news...another happy ending!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great news  

I always get upset when a pet is lost.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I must say it quite made my day today. It must be awful to go through the agony of not knowing what has happened to your dog.

My friend (who's parents lost Rhona) is Gypsy's acupuncturist so the next time she has to go for treatment I will find out the full story.


----------

